# sanyo remote control no longer working



## azrael2000

Hi there.

I have a question that someone hopefully can answer for me.

I have a sanyo 42 inch lcd tv, with a DP42849 controller. It just stopped working. I press any key on the controller, and the LED illumates but nothing happens.

I have checked online but the only thing I seem to find is remove the batteries for 5 minutes and then put them back in... .which I have tried already.

Has anyone run into this? Does anyone know how to fix it?

Regards


----------



## octaneman

Hi azrael 

Your best option s to get another controller if there is no response from it.

Question: Does the set turn on at all ?


----------



## WereBo

Hi azrael and welcome to TSF :wave:

It might just be the batteries need replacing, when they get low they still have enough power to light the LED, but not enough to transmit the signal to the TV.

You can try holding the remote-control a couple of inches away from the receiver in the TV, it might work that close and would definitely indicate dead batteries.


----------



## azrael2000

Hi All.

Thank you for your responses.

First. The television set will turn on with the buttons on the side, and step through all the channels as well as the interfaces. 

Second. I am about 2 1/2 inches from the tv and it still will not turn on. The indicators light, but other than that no change. The tv does not come on.

Finally I have changed the batteries, and no difference.

I am wondering if someone was playing around with my remote and pressed some strange key combination. Is there a way to reset the controller to its factory default.

Regards


----------



## WereBo

If it's the original R/C that came with the TV, then they're usually 'hard-wired' for that specific model, but you can get a 'Universal' R/C that can be programmed for most TV's fairly cheap.


----------



## octaneman

Can you turn the t.v on manually ?


----------



## azrael2000

Hi Octaneman.

Yes my tv set does everything it should with the manual buttons on the side (I can't call up the menu screen, but I can step through all of the channels, increase / decrease volume, access my video inputs.

Regards


----------



## octaneman

There is one option you can try but its a long shot, open up your remote and get access to the board in it. Turn the board around and remove the plastic carbon felt where the buttons make contact with the PCB. Take a cotton Q-tip and some rubbing alcohol and thoroughly clean the small trace lines on the PCB. Do not clean the carbon contacts on the felt, it will compromise its conductivity. Make sure its totally dry when your done, then re-assemble the remote and see if it responds. 

If that has no effect take Werebo's suggestion of considering getting yourself a universal remote to rectify the issue.


----------



## azrael2000

Hi Guys.

Well I double checked with Sanyo and as you all said, there is no way to do a hard reset. I guess the person who used it after me did something strange to it <grin>

So I'm off to Walmart / Futureshop to buy another universal for it.

Thank you for all of your help!

Regards


----------



## WereBo

You're welcome, good luck with programming the new one :laugh:


----------



## azrael2000

Hi there.

Just to let you know I purchased a Logitech universal remote. It took longer to find my model number and create a new account than it did to reprogram it. Thanks to all for their help.

Regards


----------



## WereBo

You can mark the thread as <Solved> from the 'Thread Tools' button, near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------

